# Wo ist das Verlaufswerkzeug im Photoshop cs 2?



## Pascalsmama (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Bin ein absoluter Photoshopanfänger, kann mir jemand sagen wo das Verlaufswerkzeug im Photoshop ist?


lg Pascalsmama


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Hi, du musst etwas länger auf das Füllwerkzeug klicken, dann öffnet sich ein "Menü" und du kannst es auswählen.


----------



## Pascalsmama (7. Februar 2008)

Danke Danke


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Wenn du keine weiteren Fragen mehr hast, dann klick bitte auf den "erledigt" Button und bewerte mich "gut" ^^ (Wein-Lachgesichtbutton). Ich finde, das war schon eine Leistung die honoriert werden muss .

Das ist aber eigtl etwas, was du mit ein bisschen Eigeninitiative selbst rausgefunden hättest. Z. B. wenn du in PS F1 gedrückt hättest.


----------

